# 2nd grow



## chezidek (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Guys! i ' m happy now because my seeds arrived today from nirvana and i start the grow soon  

i have Hindu Kush , Skunk #1 and some bonus: Chronic x Sensi star seeds


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 13, 2006)

hey they sound like some some good seeds now lets see some bays gook luck will be with you all the way


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2006)

*Congrats man on getting your seeds along with the freebies. :yay: Look foward to following your grow.  *


----------



## chezidek (Nov 21, 2006)

i 'm working on the growroom & lights , i'll use 2x3 36w tubes (3 cool white 3 warm white) for the veg, 400W HPS for flowering


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 22, 2006)

vale46 said:
			
		

> i 'm working on the growroom & lights , i'll use 2x3 36w tubes (3 cool white 3 warm white) for the veg, 400W HPS for flowering


*Looking good vale46. How long before you have everything up and running? *


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 22, 2006)

Did you build those flouro fixtures yourself?  If so, those are very clean:aok: .


----------



## chezidek (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Guys , i polished painted and assembled all ,fixed with chain today,this way was cheaper then buy a complete   the last thing is to solve heating in the room because its only a workshop ,then i start the grow  Hope i'll have seedlings next week


----------



## chezidek (Dec 5, 2006)

I started the grow  i have three 1day old Skunk#1  

and they are germinating: 2 sensistar x chronic , 4hindu kush , 1 skunk#1


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2006)

*Everything is sounding great vale46 can't wait for the next round of pics showing off your little ones. Here is some GREEN MOJO  *


----------



## chezidek (Dec 6, 2006)

Thx TBG  i'll take photos tomorrow from the babies


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 6, 2006)

no ofense but u should look into cfl's instead of them tubes. U can even geto rig some thing with the little swerly cfl bulbs or get some funds up and get a metal halide they really arent that bad to cool down, a cuple fans and freash air and ur all good! Here's the difference between using cfl (first pic) and hps (sec. pic) on my clones! Both the same age same pot size same ferts, the one under the hps has 17 nodes, and the cfl has 7! Just thought it would help, but besides that looks great and keep learning u can never know enough!


----------



## chezidek (Dec 9, 2006)

here's my skunks at 4.day,one hindu kush are growin too, but the others didnt come out from the cubes yet 

boaboi: thx , i know hps & mh better but i try to veg with floros


----------



## chezidek (Dec 12, 2006)

day 7


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 12, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## chezidek (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks bombbudpuffa , the babies have some white spots on the leaves and sometimes i see very small-longish bugs on them   i don't know what d **** are they doin with my babies but the traps dont help..

or can it from the water i spray on them?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 13, 2006)

vale46 said:
			
		

> thanks bombbudpuffa , the babies have some white spots on the leaves and sometimes i see very small-longish bugs on them  i don't know what d **** are they doin with my babies but the traps dont help..
> 
> or can it from the water i spray on them?


*Whats up vale46. Can you take a pic of the bugs you are seeing? What are you using to try and kill them? *


----------



## chezidek (Dec 13, 2006)

i took out sticky bug-trap but it doesnt catch all, i read if you mix 10ml green soap (potassium soap) in 1liter water it kills insects.. 
maybe i'll try that..

now i'm going to make a photo of the little pests


----------



## chezidek (Dec 13, 2006)

the white spots seems much better under the light..anyway they growin good i think


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 13, 2006)

*Damn man not sure what the heck they are. Do you just have your plants in rockwool cubes? When are you gonna transplant them into dirt? Just curious.  *


----------



## chezidek (Dec 13, 2006)

This is my plans my Friend! 

i wont use dirt yet, they 'll veg in that cubes with a dripper system
They already get the full strenght hydro nutrients from today.
http://www.bionova.nl/SiteEN/En/pages/Detail1EN.asp?ID=35

When The ladies big enough i'll take some of them to the flowering room in an ebb&flood system to get weed february or march..

the rest plants in the veg room will be mothers to cut some clones , i hope i'll have enough clone to make a hydro and a soil grow too  

i know it wont be easy but i hope i can make it


----------



## chezidek (Dec 17, 2006)

little skunks are growin.. the already have a little smell


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 17, 2006)

*Everything is looking great keep it up.  *


----------



## chezidek (Dec 23, 2006)

hey Guys please help me, one of my plant is very wilted ,i transplanted her with the rockwool cube to soil but she's still sick and one of the biggest plants on the pic 1 is started wilting too.. is it from over watering ? these two is in perlite..
on the 2nd pic she was ok at the morning but now not..


----------



## chezidek (Dec 23, 2006)

sorry here's the pics


----------



## Tonto (Dec 23, 2006)

That does look like overwatering. what is your schedule for watering, how much do you water, ect?


----------



## chezidek (Jan 9, 2007)

sorry i was off a little.. thanks for your reply Tonto , it was overwatering and the babies were transplanted to clay balls and now ok.the grow room' s filling up with babies!  now have 3 "big" hydro plants and five soil babies they're growing a little slower but ok..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 9, 2007)

Great looking ladies! Good luck!


----------



## chezidek (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks bombbudpuffa !   

first 4 pic is my bushy skunk#1 then hindu kush and  chronic x sensistar , and the young soil babies are growin too  i'm working on my flowering room now..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2007)

*Whats going on vale46. I see ya been having some problems with your ladies. Hope you have figured out what was wrong. Nothing worse than watching a plant get sick.   Anyway everything is looking great now. The ladies are getting nice and bushy for ya which is nice. Looking foward to them buds when the time comes. Keep up the great work my friend.  *


----------



## chezidek (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks for your reply my friend, flowering is not far  pic will comin of that!


----------



## chezidek (Jan 24, 2007)

That's the lucky day! 4 of 5 soil plants showed female preflowers! one is too small to decide.. old bushy skunk was a male!   the old hindu kush is now a mother ,i took four clone yesterday  i have another two big plants they likely males  but i'll take their clones to 12/12 for go sure..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 25, 2007)

vale46 said:
			
		

> That's the lucky day! 4 of 5 soil plants showed female preflowers! one is too small to decide.. old bushy skunk was a male!  the old hindu kush is now a mother ,i took four clone yesterday  i have another two big plants they likely males but i'll take their clones to 12/12 for go sure..


*Bummer about the male vale46 but we all get them. Look at it this way you still have some nice healthy females that you can clone forever.  *


----------



## chezidek (Feb 19, 2007)

i have some problems guys , what do you think ? 

day 12 of flowering


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like they need water. I really can't tell from the pic but I think what is happening is your canopy is getting big and shading out the bottom leaves. All of your plants power is now focused on producing for the top so the shaded leaves on the bottom are falling off. You should try Hygrozyme if you're not good with watering schedules. It prevents root rot so if you overwater a few times there will be lil damage, I use it with great results. You should water when the soil is dry 2 inches deep in your container. You should ask The Brothers Grunt, Hick or Stoney Bud for a second opinion...they know alot!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 19, 2007)

Btw, they look good IMO! I would take those dead leaves out of the pot too, dead plant matter can lead to mold...not good!!!


----------



## chezidek (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for your reply!! i'll take out the dry leaves tomorrow i really do not want mold     i water the plants 2 or 3 times a week when the soil is dry enough and never had problems with overwatering the dirt,so i hope the light deficiency is the reason for the falling leaves


----------



## chezidek (Feb 19, 2007)

i read some info of the Hygrozyme,i'll try to get in this stuff a.s.a.p


----------



## chezidek (Feb 26, 2007)

day 19 flowering (4 plants)


----------



## chezidek (Feb 26, 2007)

3 skunk #1  and one hindu kush


----------



## chezidek (Mar 15, 2007)

hello! some pics of skunk#1 @ day36 flowering


----------



## chezidek (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2007)

*Holy crap vale46 those little ladies have come along way and they are looking killer for sure. :aok: Most of the time your lower leaves will be the first to die off as the plant is using them. How much longer ya got before harvest on them fine arse ladies?   How is the smell?  *


----------



## chezidek (Mar 16, 2007)

i think the ladies will be ready in 2 weeks,the hairs started to turn brown! 

The smell.. i don't know why but this plants have very a little, i thought the whole room will smell from the skunk#1 but not.. maybe when i'll cut them and touch..


----------



## chezidek (Mar 19, 2007)

new pics,babies fattening


----------



## pussum (Mar 19, 2007)

wow, i hope my stuff comes out half as good as these!


----------



## chezidek (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks pussum ! good luck on the grow


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 20, 2007)

Very impressive vale !


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2007)

*Whats going on vale46. Man your not lying when ya said they were fattening up. They are also getting pretty frosty by the pics.   Anyway everything is looking great and i bet your counting the days to harvest as we all do.  *


----------



## chezidek (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm really counting the days guys the white hairs are turning brown every day and the buds fattening,but the hindu kush maturing slower..she need one or two week.. that means the drying skunks will get some light

what do you think, will this reduce quality ?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2007)

vale46 said:
			
		

> i'm really counting the days guys the white hairs are turning brown every day and the buds fattening,but the hindu kush maturing slower..she need one or two week.. that means the drying skunks will get some light
> 
> what do you think, will this reduce quality ?


*Not sure what ya mean there vale46.   What do ya mean by the drying Skunks will get some light? *


----------



## chezidek (Mar 21, 2007)

i must dry them in my growroom


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2007)

vale46 said:
			
		

> i must dry them in my growroom


*You don't have any other place to hang them? I mean do you have to dry them in your grow room? *


----------



## chezidek (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah.. i have to dry there because that's warm enough..:S i can make a dark space in the corner with pandafilm,they'll get minimal light for 12hours a day ,what do u think ?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2007)

vale46 said:
			
		

> yeah.. i have to dry there because that's warm enough..:S i can make a dark space in the corner with pandafilm,they'll get minimal light for 12hours a day ,what do u think ?


*It doesn't have to be warm to dry them vale46. All ya need is a small fan blowing slow and a dark dry place.   Yes you could also do what you said. You just don't want light on your drying buds as it degrades THC if i'm not mistaken. *


----------



## chezidek (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok thanks my friend , one more question: do you give clean water at the last week or add them nutes till harvest?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2007)

vale46 said:
			
		

> Ok thanks my friend , one more question: do you give clean water at the last week or add them nutes till harvest?


*Well we give them just plain water for the last 2 weeks of flower.  *


----------



## chezidek (Mar 21, 2007)

and what's happening if i dont stop nutes?  

is it affecting the taste or other?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2007)

vale46 said:
			
		

> and what's happening if i dont stop nutes?
> 
> is it affecting the taste or other?


*Not really sure about that one as we have always flushed. If you are using alot of nutes i would say yes flush them.  *


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 21, 2007)

From what I understand is that you flush to get all of the chemicals out of the plant to leave a nice smooth flavor for smoking.  If you don´t flush your buds might have a harsh taste to them and won´t have the same flavor.  I guess that is the main reason, from what I have heard.  Don´t worry about the nutes, i´m sure that there are plenty in your soil to last until the end.  The grower that tutored me always flushed with twice as much water as there was dirt for the last watering....he told me that this made sure that the chemical flavor would be rinsed.


----------



## chezidek (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok.You are right guys,thanks for the replies & helps. i'll flush them and use merely water,it's hard to wait for the final product..  I will upload pics from the harvest, then they will be re-vegged because i want more skunk #1 clones ,now i have 6 HK and 2 SK#1 , i took the clones from this flowering plants,now they're vegging under flourescents! i really like this sk#1,growin fast,fat buds.. far better than my first grow with bagseed...


----------



## chezidek (Mar 23, 2007)

made some pics because i was bored hope you'll enjoy

day46 of flowering now, and the hindu kush is far away from harvest,only i dont know why nirvana write 8 weeks for this strain

so here's the pics :
sk#1 then hk


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2007)

*Great pics mang.   I here ya about the strain listing. Nirvana has AK-48 as a 48 day finisher and it doesn't get done for like 56 days or longer.   I think he needs to update.  *


----------



## chezidek (Apr 7, 2007)

the ladies are dryin now !


----------

